# Slicers: Edgecraft 610 vs 615



## dougmays (Jun 25, 2012)

hey everyone,

looking at 2 slicers that have really good reviews and are economical...it seems like the only difference between these 2 is that the 615 has all SS and Alum. parts...does anyone have real world insight?

this will be primarily for jerky slicing


----------



## dougmays (Jun 26, 2012)

after reading the comparison chart on Edgecraft's website the only difference is 20 more watts of power in the 615 model. i wonder if that extra power boost is worth $30


----------

